# Stateside EOS boutique page...



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.eosboutique.com/?ic...tique


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Stateside EOS boutique page... (archiea)*

Coming Soon...
Be scared, be very very Scared....


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

hey Mark, how are you liking your moonrock interior?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (archiea)*

$525 for a blanket








$395 for a wrap








They don't even have an Eos or VW logo on them. I'll pass


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_hey Mark, how are you liking your moonrock interior? 

Tell you in Mid Jan. Car's due in port 1/4...


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Stateside EOS boutique page... (archiea)*

Awesome VW! way to take a euro/unisex car and slap some ridiculous feminine overtones all over it.







I'll be sure to direct all of my friends to that site along with the tarrot cards to see how sporty and athletic the eos is. They had better put some some slick driving gloves, a men's driving coat, and a couple hats. Then again that shawl does look awefully nice with my shoes...


----------



## Instynct (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Stateside EOS boutique page... (archiea)*

I wrote a very nasty letter to VWA. I mentioned that as a man who owns an EOS I felt the current marketing was decidedly female and thus insulting. I added that if the trend continues would be EOS buyers would look to the BMW 3 series.
While its true they will never sell an EOS to a man in one of the more red necky places in the US, most male city dwellers who clear a good income would be thrilled to own an EOS.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Stateside EOS boutique page... (Instynct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Instynct* »_I mentioned that as a man who owns an EOS I felt the current marketing was decidedly female and thus insulting. 

Brian:
I understand you completely. Just think of how many potential buyers are driving to the VW showrooms, fully intent on buying an Eos, then recoiling in horror at the thought that people might doubt their masculinity if they happen to see the Eos brochure. Those poor folks will then be condemned to a life of driving stuff like this - and its all the fault of VW marketing:





























Michael _(with tongue planted firmly in cheek)_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Stateside EOS boutique page... (PanEuropean)*

Or, even worse, one of these:


----------



## Instynct (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Stateside EOS boutique page... (PanEuropean)*

Yes, yes yes! And a hummer too please.


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

VW better get to work and make some ADS for the EOS. Volvo has the C70 on its lot for only 16 days. Eoses are Sitting on lots for several months. Why? Because the general public doesn't know that the EOS exists.
Seriously, VW has BLOWN their amazing opportunity with the EOS. And lately they have had nice ads for other cars, but they ignored the Eos. They can only save the Eos if they go crazy with marketing it soon (spring?)


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Stateside EOS boutique page... (PanEuropean)*

Hmm.....I don't think most guys thinking of buying an Eos would choose either of those! However, it is dissapointing that most, if not all "marketing" of the Eos has been aimed at women buyers thus far. The Eos DVD brochure is pathetic, and I am embarrassed for VW after seeing it. I hope that VW sees the possibilities of marketing this car to all buyers, not just women. I personally find it to be a really nice car, and one that deserves some serious exposure to the market. Lets hope VW wakes up!


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (chewym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewym* »_Eoses are Sitting on lots for several months. 


WHAT!!! Man if only potential customers knew they could get a matching two person blanket and driving slippers. For a hair under 500 dollars. I wish they would team up with Samsonite and get us that cool luggage.
I certainly don't want to scare away potential female buyers with jacked up EOS's running on mud tires. It just seems pretty sad that all we can come up with to advertise this car is a 200 dollar origami wrap.
Ya know what would have been an awesome media push? Putting the free guitar with the EOS. I've been to a few auto/audio shows and the winners usually have large doors or hatches to expose the interior speakers. I guess they were trying to appeal to a younger crowd with the guitars that supposidly can't afford the EOS. I thought they learned with the Phaeton that VW owners in America aren't old and rich.


----------



## Instynct (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Stateside EOS boutique page... (SeaTreg)*

The European marketing seems rather unisex from the ad's I've viewed and the German, French, Spanish, and French VW websites. The EOS was even excluded from the recent Guitar ads while even the Beatle got an add with John Mayer.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

While I certainly agree that the marketing for this car has bordered on the absurd (Tarot cards? For a car? WTF!) I think it's pretty clear this car is popular enough to survive the winter. 
The one thing everyone should remember is that VWoA just fired their old advertising agency (responsible for 'Drivers Wanted') and hired a new one (responsible for 'V-Dub in the house'). There is going to be all sorts craziness in the advertising during the transfer, and little effort to advertise a convertible during winter.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*

Finally VW has started marketing the Eos to guys.
http://www.youtube.com/results...clown


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Finally VW has started marketing the Eos to guys.
http://www.youtube.com/results...clown 


Those are pathetic. All the ads use the same tagline "More fun in curves." Couldn't they make each one different. And what does "electromechanical steering" mean to the average consumer? Hint: Nothing! They don't even bother to show the cars...


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
Those are pathetic. All the ads use the same tagline "More fun in curves." Couldn't they make each one different. And what does "electromechanical steering" mean to the average consumer? Hint: Nothing! They don't even bother to show the cars...









Not for the American market as the Golf and Touran are not sold here. We get the Rabbit and nothing. And VW has had its new agency for about a year now. I know that it is winter, but VW could have at least tried something right when the Eos came out.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

call me nuts, call me "thilly", but I;m digging those blankets for two... for folks in the back seat its helpful.. and its true.. with the wind buffeting around, its good that they are fitted as psuedo ponchos. 
I do like that VW is starting a fashion line.. but we need a little Astin Marton / Jaguar style stuff for us guys.. dudes.. men....
http://jaguar.evignastores.com/
https://www.astonmartin.com/newcollection/home.asp


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

Did you not get this ad in the USA?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...earch=
A man driving it..slighty feminine advert in some eyes...maybe they should have put some power tools on it too!
I notice that Mazda have started advertising the MX5 (i think it's miata over there) towards men. Generally a woman's car here, I've seen quite a few fellas in the new one, so it's possibly working to change the image. VW could take note.


----------



## ladyof thelake (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Stateside EOS boutique page... (archiea)*

I'm not even sure what to say. I was excited when I came home from vacation to see the email from VW. After visiting the site and actually seeing what they have to offer, well, no thanks. If this was an attempt to market to women, I have to ask, "What women?". I'd sooner set my money on fire than throw it away like that. I'd be pleased to see some driving gloves as was suggested by another member. Or how about a really good insulated coffee mug with the Eos emblem? Honestly, pricey blankets and scarves, looks like an Armani flea market to me! For all the men who have complained that they are marketing to women, don't stress yourself, women aren't going to be marketed to like this.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_...what does "electromechanical steering" mean to the average consumer? 

I dunno about the average consumer, but when I first heard about it, I thought _"OhMyGawd, what happens if the fuse blows?"_








Michael


----------



## Instynct (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_Did you not get this ad in the USA?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...earch
I notice that Mazda have started advertising the MX5 (i think it's miata over there) towards men. Generally a woman's car here, I've seen quite a few fellas in the new one, so it's possibly working to change the image. VW could take note.

The Miata MX5 has earned the reputation of being the "poor mans Corvette" in the US. Over the last decade there has been an copious number of MX5 car clubs pooping up across America. The phenomenon was first written off as most likely something formed and attended by gay men. But after some research it was found it was indeed mostly middle aged to older heterosexual men. These guys profess a love of sports cars, but the lack of means to obtain a porche or corvette. They see the MX5 an alternative outlet for their speedy out door roadster dreams. 
The marketing agencies really seem to be stuck with a stereotype that all American men prefer trucks, SUVs, and American muscle cars. But there are lots of guys that have a little James Bond class in them and prefer martinis and European cars to beer and trucks.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Instynct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Instynct* »_But there are lots of guys that have a little James Bond class in them and prefer martinis and European cars to beer and trucks.


Bingo. Now can I get a matching driving cap to go with my eos please.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Finally VW has started marketing the Eos to guys.
http://www.youtube.com/results...clown 



Too bad they aren't U.S. ads... Golf,*Touran* and Eos. These are similar in concept to the 100(+) features in the Passat ads.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_Did you not get this ad in the USA?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...earch=
A man driving it..slighty feminine advert in some eyes...maybe they should have put some power tools on it too!


Nope we didn't get that ad either, I don't mind that ad because it really isn't catering to one sex or the other. 

_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_
I notice that Mazda have started advertising the MX5 (i think it's miata over there) towards men. Generally a woman's car here, I've seen quite a few fellas in the new one, so it's possibly working to change the image. VW could take note.

Mazda's current mantra over here has been "Zoom Zoom" and the Miata has been pretty much a track rat over here.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_...maybe they should have put some power tools on it too!

Yeah, and a couple of cases of beer, and a gun or two... maybe a moose tied down across the hood...





















(just teasing you).
Michael


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Yeah, and a couple of cases of beer, and a gun or two... maybe a moose tied down across the hood...





















(just teasing you).
Michael

As long as it's a *BIIIG*gun!!!








The strange thing is, I had a 4x4 until a short while ago. A couple of people said it was a womans car because, over here, all the women seem to take the kids on school runs in big 4x4's!
Whatever car you have, it'll have some kind of stigma
porsche, ferrari......rich show-off tosser
4x4 or convertable....hairdresser or feminine
muscle car.....lacking in some part of the anatomy
the list goes on
Just get it if you like it, and just enjoy it.
















Oh, and as to the original thread, I do like how the site in question tells you how to wear the items. Is this because the only people who would be likely to buy them are stupid?


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Quote from the following link confirming VWoA marketing focus for the Eos
http://www.marketingvox.com/ar...es-tv/
Volkswagen is launching a campaign from Crispin Porter + Bogusky for the new Eos convertible aimed at 30-54 year-old "accomplished females." The push steers clear of a TV buy.

The campaign features an online boutique that sells silk scarves to shape and extend the car's brand identity reports Adweek. The site, eosboutique.com, launches this month. It features an Eos line of wraps, silk scarves and blankets designed by Lutz & Patmos and Hable Construction.
The goal of the boutique, and the surrounding advertising, is to establish the Eos brand as something to be prized by the target demographic, the 30-54-year-old "accomplished female," said Amy Gushman, brand marketing manager at VW.
VW looks to drive website traffic through online executions as well as ads in Cookie, Moore and Vanity Fair. The print component breaks in February. 



_Modified by Grinder at 4:33 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_30-54 year-old "accomplished females." 

Wow, I don't even want to attract 30-54 year old ladies. Might as well kiss my hopes of any decently priced eos specific aftermarket parts goodbye. I thought the Eos was going to be able to escape the Cabrio curse. Guess not.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't get why they just can't man it up just a bit... or keepit unui-sex.. its not like the EOS needs help feminizing it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_I don't get why they just can't man it up just a bit... 

You guys - honestly, I just don't know what to say.







If I worried about this stuff half as much as you did, I would have a stomach ulcer.







I mean, what goes on where you live - do you drive the thing through the ghetto every night and get heckled by the toughs, or drive it to the monster truck shows and get heckled by the ********, or what?
Michael


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
You guys - honestly, I just don't know what to say.







If I worried about this stuff half as much as you did, I would have a stomach ulcer.







I mean, what goes on where you live - do you drive the thing through the ghetto every night and get heckled by the toughs, or drive it to the monster truck shows and get heckled by the ********, or what?
Michael

I agree with your sentiment, but also disagree with the marketing.
As I've said elsewhere, I have th Eos and a red two seater convertable. The two seater is always getting called a "hairdressers car!!)". I don't mind because I love the way it drives more like a go-kart than a car.
BUT...some people do mind. Most of the people (men) I know would not be seen dead in it due to the feminine overtones it possesses. If VW continue to market the Eos in this way, it may segregate the market and leave the car only appealing to women. 
I can't understand why they aren't having a dual marketing strategy which will make the car appealing to both sexes. They did an absolutely marvelous unisex marketing campaign here in the UK in the 90's with the Golf. 
I believe they may be losing their way with this one


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_Most of the people (men) I know would not be seen dead in it due to the feminine overtones it possesses. If VW continue to market the Eos in this way, it may segregate the market and leave the car only appealing to women. 

Not so. The sales figures speak for themselves - the Eos is very much a gender neutral vehicle - men and women are buying it in about roughly equal proportions. This is very different than the New Beetle Convertible, for which the majority of purchasers were women, or the new Golf GTI hotrod, for which the majority of the purchasers are men.
I'm actually kind of surprised that many of you - who are much younger than I am - are holding onto older stereotypes that I have long since discarded. I'll be honest, when I first heard about the car, I thought _"...here comes the line replacement for the NB convertible", _but once I saw the car live and in person, I discarded that conclusion pretty fast.
VW might just be 'dumb as a fox' with Eos marketing. They know that the stereotypical 'Marlborough Man' isn't going to buy one, so why bother marketing to that segment? Equally, they don't need to pitch the car to folks like most of us, who see it once and want to buy it. Instead, they are focusing their marketing on a unique demographic that they think they can interest in buying one. It's kind of like US election campaign strategy - don't bother preaching to the choir, they'll vote for you no matter what, and don't bother trying to change the mind of your die-hard opponents, they will never vote for you. Instead, identify the segment that you can influence, and concentrate all your efforts there. That gets you the most bang for your marketing buck.
I think I hear a lot of people who already own an Eos saying _"Hey, they didn't market that car directly to me." _ If so, that simply proves the point - they didn't need to spend marketing money to get you to buy the car.
Michael


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

As you say, it is very much a gender neutral vehicle. The problem is if the marketing turns it into more of a specific gender vehicle. 
Incidentally, I always thought of myself as a "marlborough man"







. Time to get rid of the cowboy hat I think....it always blows off with the top down anyway!!!


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

"feminine overtones it possesses"
Sword, hands in the air I don't get this, it's a CAR! I'm trying to see what you mean by looking at photos, but um, nope, don't get it, under my radar. I'm not being defensive of my choice, and I'm aware of some marketing leanings, but the car, the thing/it/he/she, that sits in your drive, is whatever you imagine it to be. When I get mine I'll stare and try again.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I mean, what goes on where you live - do you drive the thing through the ghetto every night and get heckled by the toughs, or drive it to the monster truck shows and get heckled by the ********, or what?
Michael

No you really don't get it... but keep trying.


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Dave
Didn't see your reply when I posted, glad you agree. Maybe we'll get a better European site, jackets for men, sweaters, gloves, hats, buckets for bailing out etc.!


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

Michael made a great point, why trying to target and market this car to the male buyers when they already bought the car without any advertisement. I mean, what's the point of marketing it to that target group if they already bought the car without any persuasion. Wouldn't that be a waste of money to do so?
Anyway, maybe VW is still speculating who are their target market to promote this car to in NAR, therefore they haven't gotten any Ads out yet. Or maybe like many said, it's the winter time and it's unnecessary to have Ads on TV since no one would really buy a Convertible at this time of the year. I suppose we all have to stay tuned to see if there's any Eos Ads at all or not. I wouldn't be surprised if there was none since the car is selling at a VERY GOOD pace of its own.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_do you drive the thing through the ghetto every night and get heckled by the toughs

Heckled by toughs - Awesome!
Yeah I don't really understand why people care how the thing is marketed. Is your manhood going to shrink because they wanted to sell these cars to women? It's a great car, who cares whether they want men, women, gay, straight, or midgets to buy the thing?
We're talking about the US marketing here, not the ROW. There is no ROW push to market that segment. 
The car was just introduced in the US a few months ago. They didn't really have a good sense _who_ would buy the car. By the time they really start to advertise it (I'm thinking spring), they will have had six months of sales figures to help shape their strategy. Now I'm not going to guarantee that they'll use a strategy that reflects the actual customer base, because I think this new advertising agency, and the new marketing in general, are abysmal, but lets wait and see, huh? 
So I guess the fact that I think this new advertising agency, and the new marketing in general, are abysmal means they are not marketing to me at all. I can live with that.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_No you really don't get it... but keep trying.

Chris:
I was teasing Dave and Art when I wrote that - you can see that the same ball kept getting tossed back and forth a few posts higher up. For sure, I didn't mean that comment to be taken literally. If you have a look at Dave's wisecrack about the gun (a response to my wisecrack about the moose on the hood), that kind of puts my response in context.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_...By the time they really start to advertise it (I'm thinking spring), they will have had six months of sales figures to help shape their strategy...

Sharp observation Giles, there is a lot of wisdom in that take on things. 
FWIW, the Phaeton advertising campaign changed dramatically after the car had been on the market for about a year, and that change was a direct response to who was buying the thing. The original advertising campaign was all about quality, handmade, the factory in Dresden, etc. The replacement campaign - which featured a photo of a Phaeton in front of the Chicago Board of Trade - was clearly influenced by the fact that Chicago turned out to be the most successful marketplace for Phaetons in all of NAR.
Michael


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I was teasing 
Michael

REALLY? wow!
(Just so you know that was sarcasm.)


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

OK - so when there was nil for advertising in NAR there were complaints that they should do some advertising.....now, when theey start to make an effort there are complaints....wow - tough crowd.
I don't see what the issue is. If they were going to market to this segment with adverts in predominantly male publications such as car mags or skin mags then you could make a case that they were off base. But they're going to market to a female segment in predominantly female oriented publications....how is that "un-male"? I mean the "toughs" aren't even going to know that this is going on.
Sorry, don't see what the fuss is about!!??


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_
Sorry, don't see what the fuss is about!!??


As Michael pointed out, VW marketing efforts could be sly like a fox, for the fact that I bought one without any marketing expense. I think the problem though is we bought the car with a preconceived idea of what the car means to us, and we would like confirmation of our image of the car and the thought of a boutique scarf around my neck just doesn't cut it.
Although they may attract a new niche, they may disenfranchise their core that originally did not require marketing effort.


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*

I look at it this way, I am a guy...I want a convertible...my wife may not... SO, I go get the convertible and then say "Honey, go pick yourself up something from that there Eos boutique so you can look good in my new car!" Thus, I solve two problems..I the manly guy get the car I want, and I soothe the feelings of my bride by bribing her with stuff.
Ok, all that humor aside, really folks I get the idea that you actually care what other people think. All I really care about it was I think and what my wife thinks (If mama aint happy, nobodys happy). If they want to target market to other audiences, let them, if they want to wait and see who is really buying the car so they can gear their presentation towards them, fine....
I for one plan to go out and enjoy the 70 degree weather we are having in North Carolina and not worry about who they are marketing to. If some hot chicks or a couple of gay guys drive up next to me and give me the thumbs up about my car I will smile and wave at both of them, because wind therapy will be flowing across my head. 
I certainly want to see the Eos be a successful car because if they keep selling them they will keep servicing them and I plan to have my Eos at least 8 years if all goes well.
I don't care about target marketing..its all about me baby.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

So how would you market it?
I must say that the boutique and womens magazine approach will probably sell some cars. 
There are probably lots of NB owners that are looking for a replacement. Vw would want them to consider ponying up for an Eos. The new campaign may entice some of these ladies
The Eos is getting above average to good car reviews. With only reliability being unaddressed, but that would probably not be best address in advertizing dollars anyhow. So for the segment that reads car reviews maybe they don't need to advertise.
The Eos is not as sporty as the GTI, so can they advertize it a sports car? Well, it is pretty sporty, I would like to see this highlighted.
I do like the ad that can be found on Youtube about rediscovering your senses and the giant smell produceing BBQ etc. It does relate to the convertible experience well.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_OK - so when there was nil for advertising in NAR there were complaints that they should do some advertising.....now, when theey start to make an effort there are complaints....wow - tough crowd.


The folks from Drivers magazine posted in here a few months stating that they were looking for two women to do a drive in the Eos from SoCal to Vegas and that it would be featured in their Drivers magazine, before any of this came to fruition many of us responded with a "don't forget males like this car too". 
I can see the argument for not advertising to those that have already bought it, but I don't think you have to shut the door on future male buyers by skewing it so hard it one direction. Most of the marketing (that we've seen so far) in the U.S. is in one direction. 
I think we are just saying it isn't going to hurt you to add some ads in the other direction or just in the center. They can run the posted rediscover your senses ad over here. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_ 
I don't see what the issue is. If they were going to market to this segment with adverts in predominantly male publications such as car mags or skin mags then you could make a case that they were off base. But they're going to market to a female segment in predominantly female oriented publications....how is that "un-male"? I mean the "toughs" aren't even going to know that this is going on.
Sorry, don't see what the fuss is about!!??









I just hope that there are neutral ads for the Eos in the car mags/Maxim's etc...
I'm still getting the car...but then again I'm VW enthusiast...


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

I had to smile when they ran the UK 'senses' ad. On my Eos test drive I drove around my local roundabout which I usuallly ignore, watching traffic instead. The sun was out and the roses in the middle were in bloom, and I drove around twice, grinning. Car half sold right there. Hey guys we're allowed to smell the flowers as well as the barbecues. Interesting what you might want to add to the American ad though!
John


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

My opinion, right from the start, was that the EOS has a universal appeal to a wide demographic.
I would hope that once VW decides to begin marketing the EOS, they will develop a comprehensive set of campaigns that target a wide demographic of potential buyers.
I'm pretty much on the "don't care what others think" bandwagon. I'm purchasing the EOS based on what I like about the car, and how well I think it suits the needs / wants of my wife and myself. 
I don't really give a cats meow about perceptions formed by advertising, or because someone else driving an EOS may project a slightly different image of the car.
I'm aware that an advertising campaign on any product can result in developing a stigma or image associated with that particular product, and I basically get that this is the concern being expressed here, that VW is going to screw up the marketing on the EOS and "stylize" it into some niche market.
But if we let go of marketing for a moment, and take a brief trip back to reality, is there any reason the EOS can't just "be what it is" to each individual owner and let it go at that??
Kevin









_Modified by just4fun at 12:15 PM 1-5-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 12:25 PM 1-5-2007_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

it is true that sales marketing has no direct impact on those of us who have already purchased the car. While the jokes from fellow engineers at my compnay about this mechanical marvel turned sorrority play thing are only annoying at their worst, the real concern I have about this marketing is the overal impact it has on the development of the Eos and the aftermarket community. Are 30-50 year old accomplished females are large enough market in the US to support this car? Will we see this car disappear in a few years? Will well trained technicians remain few and far between due to the rareness of this car? Will we be able to purchase accesories for this car the way our fellow golf, jetta, and rabit owners can? Will we be able to purchase VW Drive gear that matches ourselves and our cars?
At this point I feel that the Eos Boutique while helpfull to some does not represent my needs and desires. If it meets yours then say so. All I see here are people with legitimate complaints, a lot of jokers, and nobody who actually likes or wants what the Boutique is about.

(not that joking is bad, but someday I'd like to see some real debate)


_Modified by aflaedge at 11:33 AM 1-5-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_
At this point I feel that the Eos Boutique while helpfull to some does not represent my needs and desires. If it meets yours then say so. ]

I took a quick look at the boutique when it was first posted, and no, there is nothing in there that is of interest to me. Your concerns are well expressed, noted, and legitimate in many respects. (the car not doing well and thus not well supported)
I guess we can only hope VW gets it right on the marketing in the long term. 
Kevin


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Re:the advertising
People who see the top coming down on the Eos have mentioned this advert for Citroen time and time again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZADtTq0SMo
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X7PAdSfHO8
Don't know if the advert successfully helped to sell any C4's tho!











_Modified by swordfish1 at 8:55 PM 1-5-2007_


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Personally I think an Ad with the roof coming down while many different sexes colors and sizes changing in the driver's seat flash very quickly in and out of the car would be truly neat with the clouds quickly flying overhead, with sunup to sunset at the end with "VW Eos...Any Questions?" at the end would hit any demographic pretty well. 
Basically a time lapse of the day with the roof moving very very slowly with maybe 25 different people there throughout the day.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_REALLY? wow!

Just for you, Chris, I went out and purchased a new animated GIF today to attach to posts in this thread - sort of like the 'Caution, Coffee is Hot' label:


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

*PS:* It applies to the above thread.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_At this point I feel that the Eos Boutique while helpfull to some does not represent my needs and desires.

Geez, there's an easy answer to that one: Just go visit the Phaeton Boutique, and cast your eyes over the stuff there. Ties (silk, not zip), $900 ashtrays, $700 lighters, and, if you insist... a scarf, too.
It's easy to afford the $900 ashtray - the pinch comes when you then have to purchase the matching car.








Michael


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

I'm one of "those females" so I feel the need to clear up a few things.
1. This is my car - I found, drove to another state to get it (had to have the sport edition in my color combo) and I paid for it. Marketing had nothing to do with it. I've been lusting for this car since May 06. 
2. Women buy aftermarket parts so if they aren't availble don't blame us. Heck, I have a few things on order already.








3. The boutique is silly and the items are totally over priced. Not sure who they are marketing to with that stuff, but it certainly isn't this female. 
Sorry, if I sound a little bitter, but my VW club membership showed up in the mail and it was addessed to my husband!


----------



## ryandougherty (Jun 14, 1999)

It's funny, I say.... I was at a gas station this evening filling my Eos up and a young woman (maybe late 20's, driving a BMW 3-Series) came running up to me screaming "is that the new VW!"
She said she heard about the Eos from a friend and was waiting until she saw one on the road. She absolutley loved the car and even commented how "cute" it looked.
So, maybe VW is on to something here... I don't mind one bit that this car could be a "chick" car, because I'll look at it as my "chick magnet"








BTW, my previous car was a BMW Z4, and I never once in three years had a female ask me about it or come up to me (anybody that did were mostly guys asking questions about its performance). 
P.S. No offense intended with using the word "chick".


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (ryandougherty)*

well,it seems like the boxy vw cabriolet's have been chick cars historically. I mean they were inexpensive convertables that may resonate with some people as cars from their youth... mainly women. while the boys were hot rodding their dad's mustangs and camaros. Yeah, stereotypes, but then again, there is a reason why every other hot rodder's magazine has a near-naked "chick" on the cover. 
Personallky, if I have a daughter.. I'm gonna raise her unisex.... like help her build an RC car for her barbi's.... ;D yeah.. and no Ken doll...barbi is gonna be dating a GI joe if I have anything to do with it!!!


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_the pinch comes when you then have to purchase the matching car. 
Michael

And look at how well the phaeton did in America. I didn't have to buy this gif...


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (ryandougherty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryandougherty* »_It's funny, I say.... I was at a gas station this evening filling my Eos up and a young woman (maybe late 20's, driving a BMW 3-Series) came running up to me screaming "is that the new VW!"
She said she heard about the Eos from a friend and was waiting until she saw one on the road. She absolutley loved the car and even commented how "cute" it looked.

 all contemporary VWs are considered cute by the women around here, even my R32







when I had my Jetta IV the female co workers always wanted me to drive







. 
believe me , I'm in the "I get cars because they please me" camp, but I want VW to thrive. don't settle for 1 target.


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (theothereos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theothereos* »_I'm one of "those females" so I feel the need to clear up a few things.
1. This is my car - I found, drove to another state to get it (had to have the sport edition in my color combo) and I paid for it. Marketing had nothing to do with it. I've been lusting for this car since May 06. 
2. Women buy aftermarket parts so if they aren't availble don't blame us. Heck, I have a few things on order already.








3. The boutique is silly and the items are totally over priced. Not sure who they are marketing to with that stuff, but it certainly isn't this female. 
Sorry, if I sound a little bitter, but my VW club membership showed up in the mail and it was addessed to my husband!










I wanted to second this post. I am also a female, drove to another state to get my Eos, and would buy certain aftermarket parts if they become available. I researched this car as much as possible before purchasing it. Although I do think it is cute and somewhat feminine (especially in the eismeer blue I have), that was not my only consideration.
I also agree with the person who posted earlier that said the advertising affects those of us who have already purchased the car. Not because we care what others think about us, but because it is to our advantage for this car to be a success. As fun as it may be to answer "What is that thing?" all the time and be the only one people have seen, long-term it would be beneficial to have more owners. Obviously we have already benefitted just by gathering the experiences of the few owners on this forum when it comes to issues like the windows and leaks.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Just go visit the Phaeton Boutique, and cast your eyes over the stuff there. Ties (silk, not zip), $900 ashtrays, $700 lighters, and, if you insist... a scarf, too


Ya know the stuff there isn't all that bad. It's even more rediculously priced than the boutique but I like a lot of the items from a concept stand point. Correct me if I'm wrong but I the Phaeton was what 60 to 90K depending on engine and options. So the eos is half and ofcourse has it's own personality, but I could see myself buying a nice briefcase, set of luggage, tie, or driving gloves at half off those prices.
As for the aftermarket repercusions of the current VW marketing trends, I'm not suggesting that there will be no aftermarket parts or that all women don't enjoy modifying their cars. What I am saying is that it is a much smaller niche and I'm afraid VW could paint the car into a corner on that. Although this is probably not a very scientific comparison, a quick search on http://www.cardomain.com shows over 12000 restored or modified VW's with only a bit over 300 cabrio/cabriolet and 5 phaetons listed. I agree that feeling like the only eos owner in your city is a bonus for some but not when you realize what you're missing out on.


_Modified by aflaedge at 12:05 PM 1-6-2007_


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

An ad that say, shows women coming up to the fellow driving the car offers to buy hime beer or sports tickets for a ride in his car would be fine. It would stroke my fragile male ego and suggest to my buddies that I am so cool women are going to stick to me like baked beans to my 2 year old's hair.
Other than the part about the baked beans, I am just kidding but I do recall an old study that found that car ads were mainly read by people who already owned the car.
Paul


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Grinder)*

Has anyone seen the print ads that Jaguar is running in various North American magazines (Road & Track, etc.) for the Jag XK Convertible? They are soooooooo Macho it is truly funny, especially if you see one after having been reading this thread for a few weeks. I mean, the ads are so over the top they are almost camp.
They are two page spreads - on one side of the page, a low angle photo showing the big tire on the back and the exhaust pipe, and on the other side of the page, a Marlborough Man with about 4 days worth of beard stubble, looking really mean and pissed off - like he just lost his car keys or similar.
It would be fascinating to see what the gender breakout for Jag convertible sales has been up to this point - I wonder if Jaguar is concerned that they are not reaching potential male buyers.
Michael


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, I had mentionex those ads earlier... you should have seen what they ran at the car show!!! I luved it!!!! I kept their brochures as male therapy against this femenized, politically correct world... ;D


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

here you go....








YeaH BABY!!!
now THIS is a man's car... at least acording to jag marketing!! ;P
http://www.jaguarusa.com/us/en...s.htm#
hecjk, with an ad campaign like this... i;d buy an eismeer blue Eos!! ;P


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (archiea)*

So all I have to do is say that my Eos is the new Jaguar when people ask what it is


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Grinder)*

This was a great promo ad for the C70...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GosJGD1nRtU&NR

This could work for the EOS... ( i luv the dog's reaction to the top going down!!!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIwgzvwEbaQ

and this...is just plain nuts!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlV8WJ6N3nU&NR


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

Nice photo, too....


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (archiea)*

the plane video was more exciting than the first two, especially the first. The second kind of reminds me of the VW Eos ad with the giant BBQ - "rediscover your senses" where this one has "FEEL" at the end. Using a dog does a good job at showing off the backseat - and a perficet candidate for not complaining about being uncomfortable.
Paul


----------

